# 8-23 Good day on the river



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

8-23 I netted 2 gizzard shad at the ramp before we got the boat in the river. Headed up river and did not mark any fish so headed for the Ky. side just below Joes Crab Shack. Put our lines in the water at 08:30. No bites so head down to Hooters was set up at 09:05. 09:20 Joe hooked a small 1.5 pound channel cat. It hit Joes favorite bait a red hot smokie. 10:30 I boated a channel cat the same size as Joes also on a piece of smokie.

10:45 my bobber went under and stayed under. I set the hook and know it was a nice fish. When I got it netted and in the boat found it was a channel cat. This fish was 10 pounds and 29.5 inches. Once again Smokie did the trick. Took a couple photos and back into the river to fight another day.

Joe finished off the day with hooking into a 5.75 pound Sucker, this one like chicken breast. Never even got a tap on the 2 pieces of the shad I netted at the ramp. It was a good day weather wise on the river today. We left the ramp with smiles on our faces at 12:00.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

nice lookin channel


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice Channel Norb, way to go!!

Salmonid


----------



## machujanga (Sep 16, 2009)

Great fish! You need to show me around the ohio river sometime! My days in cincinnati are almost up for the 2010 season. Would love to fight an ohio cat before heading back up to dayton.

Again, nice fish!


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Nice fish! The smokies came through for you again.


----------

